# Dungeon Cell



## halstaff

Just completed the construction and painting of the prison cell that will go at the end of my hallway. Just need to add the chained skeleton and a few skulls. Of course, now I want to make the head move and add some triggered sound too. Do these projects ever get completed?


----------



## Denhaunt

Excellent stone work. I can't wait to see it lit up with a prisoner.


----------



## morbidmike

very cool realistic looking great job


----------



## beelce

very nice work.......and no the projects are never complete


----------



## fick209

Wow, beautiful stone work. very realistic and looks awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great looking stones - very realistic. Just a thought - maybe you could dab on some rust coloured paint to the bars to kill the shine?


----------



## Warrant2000

Great detail!


----------



## halstaff

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great looking stones - very realistic. Just a thought - maybe you could dab on some rust coloured paint to the bars to kill the shine?


Great idea adding the rust color. I had considered removing some of the black so the gray would show through but didn't like it. Tried a couple of colors I had on hand but don't have the rust color down yet.
I guess I'm not finished with this part after all.


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks very good, but I think it looks too new. Rusting the bars would help but the stone work needs some aging as well.


----------



## Nightwing

Looks great! What did you use for the bars?


----------



## bobzilla

Wow ! Looks great !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well done, halstaff!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

love this I want one for my house


----------



## halstaff

Nightwing said:


> Looks great! What did you use for the bars?


Thanks.
I used 1/2 inch pvc electrical conduit. It's already gray so easier to paint plus it's a little cheaper than plumbing pvc.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow I love it very nice!


----------



## Lilly

Looks great .. I agree with the bar idea also.
maybe some moss, green smudges in the grout area and brick along with some rust color
very nice though


----------



## Creep Cringle

Looks great! I agree that a little rust will def. sell it!


----------



## Jaybo

halstaff said:


> Great idea adding the rust color. I had considered removing some of the black so the gray would show through but didn't like it. Tried a couple of colors I had on hand but don't have the rust color down yet.
> I guess I'm not finished with this part after all.


I just started trying to rust some of my props, and it's surprisingly easy.

Did this PVC fence pipe and wooden sword last night (granted, I went a little overboard with the rust):










I don't want to hijack your thread, so if your interested I'll start a new thread with the details.


----------



## halstaff

I don't mind! After the comments on the thread I decided to try to add some rust to the bars. It looked better but it wasn't what I wanted. Yours look great and I would love to see the details on how you did it. I will certainly use the method to improve the looks of my bars.


----------



## The Watcher

You did a nice job on it. You might want to try your light with it before you do to much. Depending on how dark you make the brightness of the new some times helps.


----------



## halstaff

The Watcher said:


> You did a nice job on it. You might want to try your light with it before you do to much. Depending on how dark you make the brightness of the new some times helps.


The picture does make the rock walls look a lot lighter. They don't look so new in person however the bars really did. Adding the rust will definitely help them look more realistic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awesome work!


----------



## Jaybo

halstaff said:


> I don't mind! After the comments on the thread I decided to try to add some rust to the bars. It looked better but it wasn't what I wanted. Yours look great and I would love to see the details on how you did it. I will certainly use the method to improve the looks of my bars.


Ok, I created another thread here showing how I created the rust effect. Hope it helps!


----------



## IMU

Nice job on the stone work. I think it will really help once you get the bars "rusted".


----------



## HauntCast

In the dark with the right lights that is going to look stellar.


----------

